# Lo siento....



## carlomagno

disculpen?, puede alguien decirme como se escribe la siguiente frase en frances?   ''lo siento, no puedo darte las fotos, no tengo permiso''


----------



## mickaël

Hola carlomagno,

Se puede traducir por :
_"Je suis désolé, je ne peux pas te donner les photos, je n'ai pas le droit."_
o
_"Je suis désolé, je ne peux pas te donner les photos, je n'en ai pas le droit."_

Si es una mujer quién habla, se escribirá :_ je suis désolée_


Saludos


----------



## carlomagno

gracias mickael, fuistes de gran ayuda!


----------



## gersonalarcon

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola a todos!
Estoy un poquito complicado con la siguiente frase:

"_lo siento, no has podido llamar, pero el tarifador indica que debes pagar"_


Les agradecería mucho su ayuda, trabajo en un locutorio y tengo que explicarles a muchos francófonos que deben pagar a pesar que le ha contestado una máquina.

Saludos, Merci!!!


----------



## Miss Chacha

Hola gersonalarcon!!
traduccion: je suis désolé(e), tu n'as pas pu appeler, pourtant le tarificateur indique que tu dois payer
Espero que he respondido a tu pregunta


----------



## yoliyoli

Utiliza el vous cuando hables con clientes.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Sí, hay que usar _vous_ cuando es formal:

_Je suis désolé(e), *vous* n'*avez* pas pu appeler, pourtant le tarificateur indique que *vous* *devez* payer_.


----------



## gersonalarcon

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda

Gerson.


----------



## superbien

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Lo siento mucho / Lo sentimos mucho.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, bienvenid@ al foro. 
Puedes buscar *sentir *en el diccionario de la casa. 
Quizá algún nativo nos dé más posibilidades, pero yo diría: 
_je suis désolé(e) / nous sommes désolé(e)s_ 

(O simplemente: _désolé!_)


----------



## alexacohen

Namarne said:


> Quizá algún nativo nos dé más posibilidades, pero yo diría:
> _je suis désolé(e) / nous sommes désolé(e)s_
> 
> (O simplemente: _désolé!_)



Moi aussi. Je suis désolée (de)


----------



## lpfr

En la mayoría de los casos, "désolé" conviene muy bien.
  Tal vez con el contexto, se podría afirmar si en este caso es lo mas adecuado.


----------



## barabas.titti

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Hola todos, 

?sabe alguien cómo se dice "lo siento mucho" en francés?


----------



## mielyazabache

Hola Barabas, y bienvenido(a) en el foro :

"je regrette beaucoup" o
"je regrette vraiment" o "vraiment beaucoup"...

¿Te vale ?
Un saludo

si nos das más contexto, a veces puede ser otra forma : je suis désolé(e) etc...


----------



## barabas.titti

Muchísimas gracias!

"Je regrette beaucoup" me gusta 

Es que tengo que escribir una carta para un profesor belga en la universidad para comunicarle que maňana no voy a asistir en su clase. Y, pues, al final quiero escribirlo. 

Así, lo que has puesto me parece perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## Colette88

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Hola!
He tenido que cambiar la fecha un par de días de una cita con un amigo, que además me está haciendo un favor. Cómo podría decirle en francés que "lo siento por las molestias" pero de una manera no muy formal? Algo así como "lo siento por volverte loco" o "por darte el coñazo" que diríamos en español.
Merci!


----------



## poorBear

Colette88 said:


> Hola!
> He tenido que cambiar la fecha un par de días de una cita con un amigo, que además me está haciendo un favor. Cómo podría decirle en francés que "lo siento por las molestias" pero de una manera no muy formal? Algo así como "lo siento por volverte loco" o "por darte el coñazo" que diríamos en español.
> Merci!


 
"lo siento por las molestias"  = désolé(e) pour le dérangement
"lo siento por volverte loco" = Désolée de te rendre dingue / désolée si je te rends dingue 
"por darte el coñazo"  = de te faire "chier" 

--> de t'avoir pris la tête


----------



## Colette88

Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## poorBear

Colette88 said:


> Muchísimas gracias!!


 
De nada. Un placer


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Nueva pregunta
​ 
La mamá de una amiga está muy enferma, qusiera expresarle.

Siento que tu mamá esté enferma, pero ya verás que todo se solucionará. 

Je regrette que ta mère ¿? soit malade???, mais tu verras que tout sera bien. 

Gracias por su apoyo


----------



## swift

Hola Miguel.



Miguelillo 87 said:


> Je regrette que ta mère soit malade, mais tu verras que tout *ira* bien.



 Es correcto el uso del subjuntivo.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, está bien.

También, como verás remontando este hilo, Je suis (vraiment) désolé, estaría perfecto.

Cuidado con la traducción de "todo se solucionará". Abre otro hilo, por fa. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Miguelillo 87

swift said:


> Es correcto el uso del subjuntivo..


 

¡¡¡Al fin senzei, lo logré!!! 

Merci à tous!!!!


----------



## yatera

*Otra preguntita*, si no es mucha molestia 

Tengo que enviarle un correo a la universidad donde me voy de erasmus (en Francia) adjuntándole unos documentos, pero lo estoy haciendo con retraso porque he tenido que esperar a que me entregaras estos documentos una traductora. ¿Lo podría poner así?

_Je regrette beaucoup le retard, mais j'attendais la livraison des documents de la part de la traductrice._


----------



## steefan12

Creo que la mejor traducción de : Siento que tu mamá esté enferma, pero ya verás que todo se solucionará. es :
Je regrette que ta mère _soit malade_, je suis certain que tout *ira* bien.

Espero que lo te ha ayudado..


----------



## pepa perez

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
*H*ola buenas tardes:
*
S*oy nueva *por* aq*uí *y me gustar*í*a saber c*ó*mo se dice .-lo siento mucho. en franc*é*s

Nota de moderación: Respeta la ortografía, ésta no es una sala de chat. Has de poner la puntuación, las tildes y las mayúsculas. Norma 11.


----------



## Outsider

Je suis désolé (m) / désolée (f).


----------



## pepa perez

muchas gracias!!


----------

